# cheap DIY climbing sticks



## Wisbuck (Feb 15, 2005)

Just use 1' x 1/4" flat bar to replace the angle iron, but weld it behind the vertical tubing instead of in front. That brace won't bare much weight, but is more for spacing away from the tree. You may want to use some anti slip tape on top of each step or slightly bend the 3/4" tubing upward. Those steps will be slippery when wet. Good luck.


----------



## panamakid (Aug 31, 2016)

Wisbuck, 

I will try the flat bar. The steps are 1/2" EMT/conduit. 

I will see if I can weld a bead on the top of the steps for traction. 

I like the idea of a slight upward bend.


----------



## toyma (Sep 11, 2017)

Careful welding galvanized steel. 







Side Effects of Welding Galvanized Steel

Dec 03, 2011	by Ed	in Welding Safety Tips 

Welding Galvanized SteelGalvanized Steel
The process of welding galvanized steel is commonly found in the metal fabricating industry. Many welders usually weld galvanized steel at some point in their career; and in doing so they may experience galvanize poisoning or metal fume fever. Galvanize poisoning is a condition that results from the over exposure to zinc oxide. Zinc oxide forms when the steel’s galvanized coating evaporates from the high heat used in welding.

Galvanized steel is iron with a coating of zinc. When the galvanized steel is hot-dipped the zinc has a chemical reaction with the base metal and forms a corrosion resistant coating. This results in the outer layer of the metal have a coating of pure zinc while subsequent layers change in composition until you reach the iron base metal. In the outer layer and iron base metal, zinc oxide can be found in different percentages of zinc to iron. The zinc oxide that is found on galvanized steel shares the same chemical attributes as the white powder that is used by lifeguards to protect their noses from becoming sunburned


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Use the angle stand offs BUT place the 1-1/4" conduit in the V so you get more distance between the tree and steps.... ALSO be careful using 1/2" for the steps, try 3/4" it is a good bit stiffer. LOOKS GOOD!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*Option*

If you are able to bend conduit consider this type ladder.....Hoops are 1/2" EMT and side rails are 3/4" EMT. If memory serves me right they weigh less then 3 pounds each


----------



## panamakid (Aug 31, 2016)

Those are really nice! I do not have a bender and was hoping to make steps that i could strap on a stand. The public land here requires all stands out each night.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

panamakid said:


> Those are really nice! I do not have a bender and was hoping to make steps that i could strap on a stand. The public land here requires all stands out each night.


That would be rough taking mine down every night...... Those ladders that were made by Chippa wedgelok would be awesome for that!! I tried copying those but couldn't get the harness right....think they still have a video up on youtube


----------



## Twigflicker17 (May 9, 2017)

panamakid said:


> Those are really nice! I do not have a bender and was hoping to make steps that i could strap on a stand. The public land here requires all stands out each night.


Maybe just get some old horse shoes and weld them on as shown in the picture?


----------



## cgoehl125 (Feb 12, 2010)

You can bend the bend the conduit like a horseshoe by wrapping it around a pulley. I cut mine at 20 inches then put a piece of rebar in the end then bent it. It worked good

Sent from my LGLS992 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnpryor (Sep 19, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Trcrow25 (Oct 23, 2016)

Pretty good idea


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Corn-bread82 (Feb 1, 2020)

Angle the steps upward. And use a textured piece of flatbar. Or a thick piece of rebar would be great


----------



## cpollard (Jan 30, 2020)

Are you heating the rebar when you bend it?


----------



## Dozers.world (Aug 30, 2018)

I like this design. Willing to bet those lateral bars get slippery when wet! Maybe add some texture with your welder or use a grinder to put a couple marks on them..


----------



## mrobin30 (Feb 3, 2020)

Those look like some nice fat boy climbing sticks. Great work


----------



## justink440 (Jan 14, 2014)

I’m in the process of making them just like Muddy and the rest. Working on prototypes now.


----------



## millsmo752 (Jul 27, 2017)

THese look pretty slick, not in the good way!!! You add any grip to those steps?


----------



## Hawkdog (Nov 19, 2019)

Those are very cool!


----------



## K2snow2010 (Jul 15, 2019)

Great idea thanks!


----------



## Derekkschultz (Mar 1, 2020)

Nice


----------



## fmfdoc1987 (Mar 19, 2020)

nice


----------



## Phillygoat (Apr 29, 2018)

Great idea


----------



## Kstrand05 (Jan 28, 2017)

i like the idea with some grip on pegs


----------



## Djones745 (May 5, 2017)

cool idea thanks!


----------



## Elker44 (Apr 14, 2020)

Next week’s project!!!


----------



## Ryanbutt87 (Jul 25, 2018)

be safe


----------

